# Death to hackers!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

You know, it's bad enough trying to keep a web site(s) going without hackers adding to the fun. I was told by my hosting service that two of my sites were being used as proxies for denial of service attacks and phishing scams against other sites, so I had to shut them down until I can get the security issues sorted out.

My author site at KreelanWarrior.com wasn't one of them, but I decided to switch the site software that I was using to minimize any risk to that site, too. So now it's sort of...empty, although I hope to get the content (plus new stuff) back up soon. But jeez, what a pain!! These guys should be locked in a closet and forced to watch nonstop reruns of the Teletubbies...

Anyway, happy Sunday! Aack!

Mike


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, he took my site, ScrappingForever, down, too. Waaaa. Gotta get the bugs it back up and running, too. 

I tell ya, this man just needs to quit work and stay home to get things done. Of course, then there's that pesky problem of having enough money to pay the bills and buy food. Sigh....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

A strong second to your suggestion, Mike; however, I’d like to see them tortured first.

My current problem is spammers faking email from my domain names which results in my domains being blocked by ISPs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Teletubbies!










I do agree with the malicious hacker death sentence. i don't know why these fools have to go out of their way to ruin everyone elses good time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I do agree with the malicious hacker death sentence. i don't know why these fools have to go out of their way to ruin everyone elses good time.


'Cause they're really only interested in their OWN good time. . .and have a warped sense of what's fun.

Sorry to hear of your problems Mike. . .good luck getting it sorted!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Yeah, he took my site, ScrappingForever, down, too. Waaaa. Gotta get the bugs it back up and running, too.
> 
> I tell ya, this man just needs to quit work and stay home to get things done. Of course, then there's that pesky problem of having enough money to pay the bills and buy food. Sigh....


Hey, all we need is movie rights to the book and we're set! LOL!!

Yeah, I'm ready to move to the southwest and start building our earthship any time now...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Yeah, I'm ready to move to the southwest and start building our earthship any time now...


dibs on the bottom bunk!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> A strong second to your suggestion, Mike; however, I'd like to see them tortured first.
> 
> My current problem is spammers faking email from my domain names which results in my domains being blocked by ISPs.


Well, I thought the Teletubbies would be enough torture. Of course, if they're like Vampy, we may need to find reruns of something even more insidious, but nothing immediately comes to mind! 

And we've had the same problem with the email spammers. The really annoying thing there is that your ISP isn't involved at all in the email path or transactions (at least as far as I know) - it's just in the "from" line!

Hmmm, I just had an idea pop into my head for a horror short story on this topic (hacking, not Teletubbies! LOL!)...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't think we're going to have any bunks. 

Gee, sorry! 

See, you need to just stay home to get all of this done! So many books to write, so little time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> dibs on the bottom bunk!


Ha! No bunks until the engines are attached...Now where's Scotty??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmmm, I just had an idea pop into my head for a horror short story on this topic.


When you get to the torture of hackers part I'll gladly contribute enough material to turn it into a novella.

Torturing Vampy is easy. Just be nice to him; he hates that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Now where's Scotty??


He's dead Jim.



> Torturing Vampy is easy. Just be nice to him; he hates that.


I do? er uh yeah that's right I do! Be nice to me and see what you get!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> He's dead Jim.


Poor Scotty! Who's going to beam us up now?? Or put the engines on the earthship? No lower bunk for you, bucko!



> I do? er uh yeah that's right I do! Be nice to me and see what you get!


Flowers are on the way...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Poor Scotty! Who's going to beam us up now?? Or put the engines on the earthship? No lower bunk for you, bucko!


Hey, no fair. It's not like I killed him. I liked him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, I thought the Teletubbies would be enough torture. Of course, if they're like Vampy, we may need to find reruns of something even more insidious, but nothing immediately comes to mind!


How about a time loop ride through _It's a Small World_? Took me two years to get that song out of my head. Or constant reruns of _Lost in Space_?

It took me months to clean out all the malware gumming up my computer, so I have a very small idea of what you're going through.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I think Smallworld would do it lets see( I am posting this blind becuse you tube is blocked here)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think Smallworld would do it lets see( I am posting this blind becuse you tube is blocked here)


No, no, Evil Vampyre. I thought we were friends.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> How about a time loop ride through It's a Small World? Took me two years to get that song out of my head. Or constant reruns of Lost in Space?


I like Lost in Space. I watched it as a child and now and then on TVLAND.

"Warning! Warning! It does not compute!"

Loved the robot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked the show but it was no where as good as the original Star Trek.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Vampyre...Good Vid. A couple of years ago my DH and I were in Las Vegas and shopped at the Forum Shops. FAO Schwartz had the robot for around $90. I wanted it bad but couldn't justify the money for a toy. We have no children just 2 nieces and 6 nephews and what I spend on one, I spend on all...Bluebell


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you liked it.  I have no idea what it was about.  I try to make it as relevant as possible but I cant watch them at work so I post them blind and hope for the best.  I just hope I never mess up and post an 'adult' version by mistake.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> How about a time loop ride through _It's a Small World_? Took me two years to get that song out of my head. Or constant reruns of _Lost in Space_?


_Lost in Space_ isn't nearly bad enough, but _It's a Small World_?? Gertie, you would've fit right in with the Spanish inquisition!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> _Lost in Space_ isn't nearly bad enough, but _It's a Small World_?? Gertie, you would've fit right in with the Spanish inquisition!!


Flatterer!!

Really, I don't mean to be unremittingly horrible to these people. Every 23 hours, we should stop and play an hour of Itsy-Bitsy Teeny-Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini. That'll give them a nice rest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Itsy-Bitsy Teeny-Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini.


Is that another request?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is that another request?


Go ahead. Do your worst. I can take it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I'll show moderation and not.  I have been enough of a nuisance here today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think I'll show moderation and not. I have been enough of a nuisance here today.


Never.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Never say never.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We are doomed...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I like Teletubbies!


You mean as a snack?

On the other hand, I like it's a small world. Some other time, after we've all had a few drinks, I'll tell you why Disney wishes I didn't like it quite so much.

I would suggest that hackers be forced to watch reality shows such as "Shot at Love with Tila Tequila" for many many consecutive hours as punishment.

~robin


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> You mean as a snack?


They are great with Vidalia Onion sause.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmmm, I just had an idea pop into my head for a horror short story on this topic (hacking, not Teletubbies! LOL!)...


*Does it involve pain and torture? 

Sorry to hear about the troubles...some people can't get on without making others miserable. Go figure.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friend...

*evil laugh*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> You mean as a snack?
> 
> On the other hand, I like it's a small world. Some other time, after we've all had a few drinks, I'll tell you why Disney wishes I didn't like it quite so much.
> 
> ...


I hate It's a Small World. I was on the ride at Disney and it broke down and I had to sit and listen to it for and hour until they fixed it. I never went ton the ride again and it took weeks to get it out of my head. I would need to drink a lot to ever get on the ride again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

It would be a great ride if they passed out shot guns before sending you in.  Aim for the speakers first!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Does it involve pain and torture?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the troubles...some people can't get on without making others miserable. Go figure.*


Yes, pain and torture are central to the story! 

As for the "Small World," I'm sorry: I would take out all the little doll things first! BUWAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It would be a great ride if they passed out shot guns before sending you in. Aim for the speakers first!


Sounds like fun a Small World shooting gallery. Probably would scare the little kids too much if Mom pulled out a shotgun and blasted the creepy singing dolls.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I hate It's a Small World. I was on the ride at Disney and it broke down and I had to sit and listen to it for and hour until they fixed it. I never went ton the ride again and it took weeks to get it out of my head. I would need to drink a lot to ever get on the ride again.


Oh, Lordy! Do you still have flashbacks??


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, Lordy! Do you still have flashbacks??


Only when I hear the song, I get a twitch.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I was on Small World on New Year's Eve. It seemed different (I don't remember Don Quixote being there before) but still annoying. Six and Seven year old girls in my immediate vicinity loved it though.


And Death to Hackers!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Then there is this bit of pain to inflict upon them:


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Embedding disabled. But I take it it's Sonny and Cher's "I Got You Babe"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I got you...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Then there is this bit of pain to inflict upon them:


Awww, a 60s Classic.


----------

